
World's largest wind turbines to be built off Yorkshire coast - Osiris30
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2019/oct/01/worlds-largest-wind-turbines-to-be-built-off-yorkshire-coast
======
sombremesa
It hasn't even been 5 years since Fraisthorpe[0]. The people of Yorkshire are
probably miffed.

However, this does create jobs for them...

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fraisthorpe_Wind_Farm](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fraisthorpe_Wind_Farm)

